# advice needed on building tractor.



## wyatthavens (Sep 29, 2017)

hi I'm looking to build a homemade tractor like the one on youtube that articulates in the center, and has a 318 Chrysler motor in it with a front blade. I would like to build one for hauling firewood and loading it on the trailer, so what I would like to build would be a 4 wd, center pivot tractor with a dana 60 rear end in the rear and a dana 60 rear end reversed in the front, with a 300 six, np 435, np 205 t-case. and hydraulics off the front of the engine with a love joy coupler to run hydraulics for the steering, hydraulic winch, and the front end loader. do you think that a dana 60 front would hold up under heavy use? and putting a front end loader on the front do you think that a front end loader on a 4wd articulated tractor would still be useable? if you have any suggestions or advice it would be greatly appreaciated. thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Wyatt! This sounds like a vert interesting project! There's no doubt that a loader would be beneficial and to a certain extent, the front axel could withstand X amount. I'd think that if you could get the motor over the back axel, it'd increase the overall payload of the front.


----------

